# 05.14.11 Nala The Fahaka Puffer



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

So We have had her for about 1.5 yrs now, and she is becoming huge. She lives in a 200G 8footx 2foot Wide tank. Absolutely Loves It.

heres the link to watch the video.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

What are you feeding her - puppies and kittens ???? 
She looks great - healthy and happy. You've done an awesome job with her.


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

Lookin good Ben!


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Fixed it for you ben. Shawn changed how we embed video's, all you need to do is put the letters after the equal sign in the youtube link, between the youtube tags.

Did you just feed her in that vid? She looking a little chunky lol.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

nice job Ben tank looks real nice! Very clean looking


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

this is the nicest fahaka ive ever seen


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks Aaron! Looks so much better now!

Thanks for all the comments guys!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

look at all the lines. what a whoop ass fish .to bad there are such dinks . it would be cool to have a few in that tank


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Awesome looking fish! congrats on keeping her happy and healthy for so long! So what the heck do you feed her????


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

she gets fed every 2-3 days..

prawns mostly. about 5-6, clams & of course crayfish.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

nice rescape. the puffer looks so healthy. Must be eating very well.
the puffer eat up all the other monster fish in the tank??  j/k

Go Canucks Go!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

no no, she didnt eat all the monsters. all though, she could have taken chunk after chunk. :bigsmile:

i figured id get rid of all the monsters & give her the best home possible. Its been working let me tell ya.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Any plans to find her a certain 'him'?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

oh god no,

they would beat or eat eachother until one was dead.

shes a solo fish. lol


----------

